# Cat3 Cable to RJ11



## jonixc (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone got a site that shows a diagram or picture about how to make the wiring for a Cat3 Cable to a RJ11 plug?

I want to know which wires do I need to connect into the RJ11 plug.

Any help on this would be great.


Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, normally you run the CAT3 behind the walls and connect them to wall jacks. You can buy twisted pair patch cables with RJ11 plugs on them, which is what I recommend. Here's a wiring diagram for RJ11 from UTP. http://www.cyberxlink.com/phone_jack.php


----------

